

Ask:Which is the preferred hosting solution of the web startups? - rashmiranjan

Ask: Which is the preferred hosting solution of the web startups? What is the cost involved in it?
======
nreece
Slicehost (+ AWS)

Also see:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc79)

------
SwellJoe
For virtualized systems, a lot of our customers are very happy with Linode. We
also have folks that seem extremely happy using Joyent and Rimuhosting. AWS is
very promising, but has a history of reliability problems that makes me less
enthusiastic about it than I want to be.

We've got dedicated boxes at The Planet and Softlayer. We've been happy with
the hosting experience at both, though Softlayer has exhibited some very
shifty billing practices...so I probably wouldn't go with them in the future.

------
rms
It's either Slicehost or Linode when you're starting out... Slicehost is
slightly preferred here for their more stable architecture, but Linode is
slightly cheaper and realistically just as good.

------
bkbleikamp
engineyard is good for rails

